# Help



## Mells (Jul 1, 2020)

just acquired a 1985 frolic?
I have never heard of that company???
I'm going to be stripping it and re doing it 
Is there anyway to get parts?? I need to get some new doors. I think its either a 32 or 34ft. It has 2 doors but there both ruined. Also wiring and were the water and septic tanks are located as well as the electrics


----------

